# Some more woodcock!!



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Went out today for a couple hours this afternoon.I didn't expect much and scenting conditions would not be best.To my surprise the girls did well.Ended up with nine finds in the same locations as I do every spring.here is some pics


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Fun stuff!!!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Oops sorry about the doubles on pics


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

This is why I prefer dogs with white


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

What county?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

North Oakland county


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

North Oakland county


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice finds! What type of cover do you normally find them in during the flights north? I found one today on the edge of hard woods and a field. I just don't know if I am looking in the right areas for flights...


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I find them here spring and fall and a few sometimes stick around.These birds are in old brushed up hay fields and on the edges of woodlots.If you look closely at the pics you can see that I am in the fields looking into the woods or brush.I find many of the birds in the russian olive stands and ones similar to them.The old rock piles have mature trees in the center and brush around the edges.They were not able to hay these spots because the ground is wet so that's why they piled rocks there.The soil is perfect for woodcock to probe in.Study my pics and see if you might have something similar iin your area posibbly.old fields with brush and wet ground is the best I don't spend any time in the woods.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> I find them here spring and fall and a few sometimes stick around.These birds are in old brushed up hay fields and on the edges of woodlots.If you look closely at the pics you can see that I am in the fields looking into the woods or brush.I find many of the birds in the russian olive stands and ones similar to them.The old rock piles have mature trees in the center and brush around the edges.They were not able to hay these spots because the ground is wet so that's why they piled rocks there.The soil is perfect for woodcock to probe in.Study my pics and see if you might have something similar iin your area posibbly.old fields with brush and wet ground is the best I don't spend any time in the woods.


Cool photos.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fields are great in the Spring. Males are using them for display sites and the girls won't be too far away. If the fields are broken up by brush and other obstacles multiple males will use the same fields as long as they don't see each other.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> I find them here spring and fall and a few sometimes stick around.These birds are in old brushed up hay fields and on the edges of woodlots.If you look closely at the pics you can see that I am in the fields looking into the woods or brush.I find many of the birds in the russian olive stands and ones similar to them.The old rock piles have mature trees in the center and brush around the edges.They were not able to hay these spots because the ground is wet so that's why they piled rocks there.The soil is perfect for woodcock to probe in.Study my pics and see if you might have something similar iin your area posibbly.old fields with brush and wet ground is the best I don't spend any time in the woods.


Thanks! I was looking at the pictures and thought the habitat looked similar, I appreciate the response!


----------



## Mr. Uplander (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice pics. Found a few yesterday myself in washtenaw county. The places I find them in the spring down this way is not what you would consider good woodcock cover up north in the fall.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Just when the fun begins this weather has to spoil it..geez


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Cool pics. I've been running my dog out in N. Oakland county as well and haven't had any luck. Granted he's a 5 month old pup and I'm a new upland hunter. Has been fun though that's for sure. I need to start remembering to take photos while I'm out. Here is one photo I got of him looking for a dead chukar I threw out for him to find.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

BassFisher91 said:


> Cool pics. I've been running my dog out in N. Oakland county as well and haven't had any luck. Granted he's a 5 month old pup and I'm a new upland hunter. Has been fun though that's for sure. I need to start remembering to take photos while I'm out. Here is one photo I got of him looking for a dead chukar I threw out for him to find.
> 
> View attachment 248182


Nows the time for the next few weeks.Can you let him off the lead.those brushy areas behind him is where they would most likely be


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> Nows the time for the next few weeks.Can you let him off the lead.those brushy areas behind him is where they would most likely be


Ya I can let him off the lead. He's gotten much better with 'come'. Actually today I took him out for 1.5 hours to run and he was very good coming to me quickly at 'come'. 

Next time I take him out I might try another area that was once farmed but turned over to state land. Unfortunately that won't be until the weekend as I have to go out of town for work this week.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

The dog has pointed 4 at my house on Sunday. We were doing our morning walk and the dog disappeared. Back tracked and went to find him locked on point. Woodcock flushed and he went into hunt mode. Really early this year in Livingston county.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

thefishyscent said:


> The dog has pointed 4 at my house on Sunday. We were doing our morning walk and the dog disappeared. Back tracked and went to find him locked on point. Woodcock flushed and he went into hunt mode. Really early this year in Livingston county.


Were you referring to bassfishers dog?


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> Were you referring to bassfishers dog?


No he was not. Ha I do not know fishyscent. How long do the little birds stay this far south in Michigan before moving more north? Or since you all are finding them do you think the birds are here for good?


----------

